# stool sample



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

From a previous thread...cashews had loose stool for about a week now. So i called my vet to see how much a stool sample would be... $79! Should I be appalled?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What!!!! If you are talking about a fecal, my hospital has them for $30.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

We just had one done about a year ago and it was no more than twenty dollars,i think it was even a little less than fifteen at our vet.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Our fecals here are $24. But, thats the 6 monthly one where they are looking for worms. I wonder if the more expensive one is because they are testing for other things, or they have to send it off site?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I just asked a vet tech how much it is at her place and she said 65 because they are doing a "snap"??? test and they come from the states. Apparently canada sucks.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe our comprehensive fecals are around $68.... and our most basic ones are roughly $30. There are MANY, MANY, MANY qualified, wonderful clinics out there... but before you get appalled, try to determine what they offer as a whole. Our clinic has enough advanced equipment that we get referrals from many smaller ones. We are also AHAA certified and have 3 fairly prestigious doctors in the clinic. We also have our own lab and pharmacy. In order to break even... let alone make a profit... everything is going to cost more. To be honest, I likely couldn't afford to go there if I didn't already get a discount. So I guess you just have to figure out if it's worth it to you.... I feel like for a stool sample you might be able to get a better bang for your buck elsewhere -- although if you are really fond of the doctors and establishment as a whole, I think it's great to support them in that way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Windy just had a 'snap' test, but it was bloodwork testing for heartworm. $52.50. I would have thought a fecal would be a hell of a lot less work than drawing blood. Anyway, just wanted to depress you a bit more.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

where we just moved from, there was a basic test they did in the office I think for worms that was about $15. Then there was another one that took alot longer, looking for other parasites that cost about $70. normally, I did the first one because those were the most likely (worms) before I did the more expensive one.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

It is for giardia, so parasite test. I just kept reading everyone paying ~$30. It is an offsite lab and this vet is very "high tech" and so far I am happy. Didn't realize there was special poop tests. 

Sounds bad...but hopefully it is giardia so the test just doesn't come back negative and i'm doing some other test. Really...he has just had loose light green stools for about a week now, should I just be getting a regular test and then try to rule it out? 

He is in LOVE with rabbit poo and he sneaks it when im not there...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow! I guess i live in a small town! Regular fecals are $10. More indepth are $25 and HW tests are $20!

I would have fell over if they told me that price!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

minnieme said:


> So I guess you just have to figure out if it's worth it to you.... I feel like for a stool sample you might be able to get a better bang for your buck elsewhere -- although if you are really fond of the doctors and establishment as a whole, I think it's great to support them in that way.


I dont mind paying the money - just didn't know. As for stool sample shopping - all the clinics here will not do a fecal test unless they have you as a patient already...which means 100 bucks on top of a pootest. Poop.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Wow! I guess i live in a small town! Regular fecals are $10. More indepth are $25 and HW tests are $20!
> 
> I would have fell over if they told me that price!


I am having a culture shock from the opposite - moving from a large city (Indianapolis) to a smaller area - rural county - vet visits are higher, laser therapy is higher, tests are higher.

My small town is twice as high as the big city! And I have to drive all the way to Dallas for a cardiologist and a rehab specialist.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

What clinic do you use chewice? The clinic I used to work for was $69, the clinic I'm at now is $64.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

REALLY?! 

That is like 3x as much as what I have paid....I would be appalled...but then again I guess it also just depends on your area!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I go to panorama vet clinic - i might just ask for a broad spectrum dewormer...seeif that does it stupid rabbit poo


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

The snap tests are usually more. Huginn's giardia test was a send out and it was $80. . . I think. The snap tests when I worked at the clinic were around $75 or so for giardia. If it was just a normal fecal float $15 to $30 would be average, but you can't find giardia in those.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Float was 29 - showed nothing... so hes on "bland diet" until his poos are back to normal then we are starting raw!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what are you doing for the bland diet?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Giardia snap test here is $70, a regular fecal is $20.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Huginn said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are you doing for the bland diet?


 Just boiled hamburger and chicken. Should I do something different?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

chewice said:


> Just boiled hamburger and chicken. Should I do something different?


I was just hoping that they didnt get you with the cottage cheese and white rice BS. I figured they didn't, but vets are sneaky.

Huginn tested positive for giardia and I just kept him on the raw the whole time and decreased his food and increased the amount of bone in it to keep his stools solid.


----------

